# Pooping reindeer /moose candy plans?



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)

im new to woodworking ive seen a pooping moose reindeer candy dispenser it wood be great holiday gift I cant find any plans does anyone have them or know where to get them thanks steve


----------



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Pooping-Reindeer-Candy-Dispenser/


----------



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)

i came across that clammy but im not good at free handing like that that ill need a pattern or measurements or something


----------



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)

anyone ?


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

There are PDF plans on the instructables link. Print them out, copy to wood. Cut out.


----------



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)

where do you see pdf plans ? thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

http://www.instructables.com/files/orig/FIG/KARJ/I0HYP0ID/FIGKARJI0HYP0ID.pdf
(there is a vector file there as well if you want that instead)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## scorelesssteve (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks mr unix that's perfect!


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks! I'm definitely going to add this to my list.


----------

